#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  what are these pentagram symbols?

## everquest

I bought this silver pentagram from the Internet(see image-it's not new), i put it in holy water,smoked it in incense ,washed it and let it dry in the sun.however,i feel very weird when wearing it, my sexual energy is boosted ,people are like afraid of me.can someone tell me what the symbols on it stand for?now i covered it in salt .

----------


## NightPanther

At first glance it looks like a normal pentagram, power over the material skeleton, triumph of the spirit, the four elements and spirit.
Sex is physical animal lower urges but also spiritual power in kundalini or love.
the skeleton is bound by pentachains,
so this would be a power pentagram, also great for mars energy, setting boundaries/protection, look up geburah, sphere on the qaballah tree of life.
It binds and destroys the physical, brings death to physical life to spiritual.
Not necessarily negative it depends on the application.
Most pentagrams are used for banishjing or destroying unwanted energies but prob more gentle of a feelng.
The solar cross is also depicted on both right and left side markings as to sacrifice or balance. But can't make out other markings.

The salt will grpund and cleanse, you have cleansed it well, now charge with your intentions. People will prob only then be uncomfortble if they see it, because they dont understand, or they are negative.

----------


## daecon

I can make out the ones for tin (or Jupiter,) distillation and annealing. The others are probably random alchemical symbols.

----------


## devakxes

This could mean a lot of things depending on the paradigm one chooses to look at it through. 

It looks tribal to me. The idea would be to find out what specific tribal symbolism this came from. I have no idea. Maybe even Hindu.

From a left hand perspective... the phallus of the skeleton/corpse is hard.
It means to me that the life of the magician still exists regardless of the death of the flesh. Life is linked to Lust in the east. In the west the body is impure and a prison to the soul. The body may be a prison to the soul but the act of sex and sexual energy itself is not evil in the east, it is sacred. 

It reminds me a lot of Kali or Shiva... whose practices deal a lot with sex and death. Kali and Lilith represent triumph over the sexual urges but also are considered the thirst for continued existence... there are paintings of Kali having sex with corpses and eating their intestines in order to continue her own life. She is the Queen of Vampires and drinks the blood that is shed by demons and humans alike.

Btw, that necklace is fucking awesome.

----------


## teeGee

I don't see any phallus its the backbone you can see , because its a skeleton ... :Wink: 
A skeleton bound to a pentagram, begs the question what skeleton, who's because that might be someone your giving your energy to which you don't intend to. But then it is probably mass produced and nothing but an image of occultism mashed up from a bound skeleton, a pentagram and a disc covered in symbols.
Some of the symbols are alchemical. some astrological and some different again. I think its a mish-mash.

----------


## BalanceDragon

This design can be found in "Talismans Cabalistiques Magiques", an old French grimoire, though it's sources for this design is actually Agrippa (see his books on occult philosophy).

----------

